# Just ordered A3 2.0TDI DSG S-Line



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Have loved owning the R32, but I need to reduce the amount I'm spending on fuel and insurance so I've just ordered the following...

A3 2.0TDI Sport
DSG
Lava Grey
Red Leather
S-Line pack
Audi Body kit (front & Back) 
Symphony
Heated front seats
Light auto sensor pack
storage pack
cruise
front armrest
non smoking pack
reversible boot mat
De-badged
March 04 delivery

Dealer wasn't sure exactly what I'll get from the S-Line pack (Â£700) apart from the usual badges and RS alloys but he's going to find out more next week. Unless anyone on here knows ?

Might change the exterior colour yet, but definately having the red leather, it looked fantastic on their demonstrator. I'm open to suggestions for an exterior colour to go with the red leather. Might also remove the cruise and have BOSE.

Comments welcome ;D...............


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I intended publishing all the details on Monday (with some other exciting news!!) but basically :

18" RS6 style wheels (good choice! ;D)
Quattro gmbh suspension (not lowered but firmer)
S-line logos on door sills and on external
Sports seats with part leather and a choice of silver of black "speed cloth"
Perforated leather steering wheel, gear kbob and hand brake.

Â£700 seems like a good deal as the wheels are worth Â£1200 on there own.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> (with some other exciting news!!) :


TT or A3 news? You know you want to tell us now....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:-X


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> :-X Â  Â


Spoilsport... :'(


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Cheers Scotty, as per tyresmoke post.


----------



## Cameo (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks good to me, in fact its a similar spec to what I've been considering. ;D

However I can't make up my mind between the TDi and 3.2. Hadn't heard about the S line options though. Was the R32 particularly heavy on petrol then? ??? Out of interest did you get much of a discount from the dealer?


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi,

With the R32 it depends on what kind of driving your doing. On the motorways you could easily achieve 28 - 32 mpg but around town that drops to 14 - 18 mpg. A lot of my driving is around town so overall my average was around 19 mpg and I'm only getting around 200-220 miles from a tank. It gets a little scary when your sat in a traffic jam and you can see the fuel needle very slowly falling. It doesn't help that the R32 is best when you give it some ;D

I had a spin in the dealership's 3.2 DSG and I was very impressed, although not as direct as the R32 it was good fun but again I only averaged 17.5mpg when I tested it around the areas I drive. So diesel it is for me ;D . It helps that 2.0TDI has exactly the same torque figure as the R32, so it's still got very decent punch, plus I should at least double my average mpg.

It's not just the fuel though the insurance for the R32 is about 3 times that of the 2.0TDI. So that's a big saving as well.

I don't regret having owned the R32 though, it's an absolutely awesome car, and one I will always remember.

I would say if you can live with the extra fuel costs I would definately go for the 3.2.

As regards discount not sure of the final figures yet, I know the head of business at my local dealership and I've bought my last three audi's from him and he always cuts me a good deal


----------



## Cameo (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks for that Newbie. I currently run a 2L "Newbie" and I'm lucky to get 250 miles per tank from that so I'll check up on how tank sizes compare. I only do about 8,000 miles a year anyway. As for insurance if I go for the 3.2 I'll have to get rid of my motorbike so hopefully that will cover the differance. I'm waiting for the local dealer to get a TDi demonstrator in (they already have a 3.2) and once they do I'll arrange back to back tests.

Bottom line is I've always wanted a "quattro" based car ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

No problem Cameo,

The R32 has a 60 litre tank.

I've had a quick go in the 2.0tdi manual and it seemed great not as quick off the line obviously, but nice pull once on the move. The dealership's letting me have that car over the weekend next week so I'll post more thoughts then.

They did have a DSG version in, but they had sold it and someone was picking it up the day I was down there so I couldn't get a drive in it. But he's getting another in January so I'll get a drive then.

You'll love the 3.2, it makes a lovely roar when you're in a hurry Â ;D


----------



## Cameo (Oct 5, 2003)

Just checked the NB has a 55 L tank so the 3.2 wont be too bad (can you tell I'm trying to convince myself!). Its just the difference in price that seems steep. I'm not in a rush so I'll see if the new year brings the rumoured 2L turbo 

Good luck with the new car, a bit of a wait but I guess that wont be so bad with the R32


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Just thought I'd bring this up again as I tested the 2.0TDi yesterday too. How have you managed to order red leather with the s-line package, I was under the impression the seat colour was rather limited....any more news on the order?

Out of interest, my impressions were good. First proper drive in a diesel, lots of wheel spin (am used to my TT!) but once going it has a bit of poke! I think the DSG box would be good because 1st and 2nd don't last long and a quick change without jerk would be good. Am going to test the 3.2 TT to try out the DSG as the stealer didn't have an A3 DSG - they said they hadn't seen any yet, is this true!!?


----------



## IanS (May 7, 2002)

Very similar story. I've started to do over 2000 miles a month since the start of November and I just couldn't cope with the fuel consumption so on Saturday I ordered something very similar...

A3 2.0TDI SE 
Lava Grey 
Symphony 
Heated front seats 
Light auto sensor pack*
storage pack*
cruise*
front armrest*
non smoking pack 
reversible boot mat 
DIS
April 04 delivery

(*standard with SE)

I test drove the 2.0 TDi with and without the DSG and whilst I found the DSG fantastic, I still prefer the driving experienece of a Manual so decided against the DSG option.

I also had the intention of ordering the Sport and adding on some of the SE options, but I found the drive in the Sport to be very uncomfortable. Which is strange because before the TT I had an old shape A3 Sport. Having read some of the reviews in the Motoring press it seems I'm not the only one less than impressed with the ride in the Sport model.

As someone with Red Leather in a Pearl Black TT, can I urge you to stay with the Lava Grey, not only is it a gorgeous colour in it's own right, the contrast with the Red will be fantastic (IMHO).

All in all not bad considering I actually went in to test drive the 1.9 TDi A4!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have loved owning the R32, but I need to reduce the amount I'm spending on fuel and insurance so I've just ordered the following...
> 
> A3 2.0TDI Sport
> DSG
> ...


So you don't count the depreciation on the R32? I'd have thought that the Â£4K-Â£5K (?) you will probably lose on the R32 against a new car, would buy an awful lot of fuel and insurance in the car you already have... :-/

OF course I don't know the age fo yours etc, BUT:

http://www.parkers.co.uk/pricing/used_car/valuation.aspx?deriv=24401&plate=70&pay=false


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Nothing like Â£4-5k depreciation, I'm not that mad ;D

I've actually swopped my order to an A4 avant s-line which should be here before march/april. Had a new A3 for a week or so and decided it was just going to be to small long term for my needs. Better to find out now though.

There's been a delay on the A3 s-line production, I not sure dealers can order them yet but it shouldn't be long now.

The s-line comes with the half leather cloth in either black or silver, no full leather options are available. That applys to both the A3 & A4.

Hope that clears up a few things ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> Just thought I'd bring this up again as I tested the 2.0TDi yesterday too. Â How have you managed to order red leather with the s-line package, I was under the impression the seat colour was rather limited....any more news on the order?
> 
> Out of interest, my impressions were good. Â First proper drive in a diesel, lots of wheel spin (am used to my TT!) but once going it has a bit of poke! Â I think the DSG box would be good because 1st and 2nd don't last long and a quick change without jerk would be good. Â Am going to test the 3.2 TT to try out the DSG as the stealer didn't have an A3 DSG - they said they hadn't seen any yet, is this true!!?


My dealers had two A3TDI's with DSG, he got the first at the start of December and the second arrived last week.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> Very similar story. I've started to do over 2000 miles a month since the start of November and I just couldn't cope with the fuel consumption so on Saturday I ordered something very similar...
> 
> A3 2.0TDI SE
> Lava Grey
> ...


Nice specification, can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Cameo (Oct 5, 2003)

Nice spec Newbie. I seriously thought about one and would have spec'd it similarly. However I had a demo drive of the A3 2.0TDi Sport the other week but was really disappointed.  
Having read rave reviews about the new generation diesels I was surprised by its noise and agricultural nature. Even cruising on the dual carriageway I found the noise intrusive. I didn't think I could live with it. However the A3 3.2 was a treat ;D, but the same old problem with dealers- they dont seem to want to sell. Went back in on Saturday for a second demo to be sure of the choice. As the salesman was busy with other customers it was left that someone would ring me to arrange a meeting to talk figures and so far I've heard nothing. Poor effort, look like my money will be going to the better service (but by no means brilliant) BMW.


----------

